# Small breed (Toy poodle) puppy food recommendation help



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My boy ate Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

I feed predator raw. When I can't feed raw for some reason, I feed Taste of the Wild.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Though I feed raw, if I was to feed a kibble it would be Farmina N&D. They have grain and grain-free options.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Mine eat Purina pro plan sensitive stomach and skin, salmon, for small breeds. Beckie has gastric issues and this food is perfect. They both like the taste. I free feed during the day and at night they get a little scoop of canned food (chicken) on top of the kibble.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

Go to: www.dogfoodanalysis.com


----------

